# Potty training...again...for two years...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd go for a 2nd opinion.... 

By 2 years old, your dog should have a stronger bladder than it sounds like he has. Even if he doesn't have the concept of NOT GOING IN THE HOUSE, he should be peeing that much such a short span of time....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, if it is just spots where he is sitting or lying, I would suspect a physical issue of some sort. He may not even know he is going.

My old Pug just started this a few weeks ago. In her case, it is age related. She was put on Proin, which has almost completely stopped her leaking.

Have his kidneys/bladder been checked to make sure there are no abnormalities?


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

It definitely sounds like a physical issue, not a training one, i.e. 'leakage'.

Go back to your vet to get more advice and ask him/her to investigate properly. Maybe even try another vet? It doesn't sound as though your current vet has been very pro-active in trying to find a cause.


----------



## MrsFarrow (Feb 5, 2014)

SusanLloyd said:


> It definitely sounds like a physical issue, not a training one, i.e. 'leakage'.
> 
> Go back to your vet to get more advice and ask him/her to investigate properly. Maybe even try another vet? It doesn't sound as though your current vet has been very pro-active in trying to find a cause.


Honestly, we live in the sticks. People around here give us strange looks when we mention that we keep our dogs indoors. 

We get YOU MEAN YOU DON'T CHAIN THEM UP? A lot.

I'm making him an appointment with an AKC vet. I'm sure there's no reason to think that they're better than any other vet, but I'm just at a loss. The last vet we went to, before this one, told us our older dog had a torn ligament, he equated it to the human ACL...even though he was walking fine. When we went to schedule the surgery, the girl said OH WE'VE SEEN A LOT OF THESE LATELY. So we didn't schedule it, got another opinion, lo and behold, no ligament problems. It's not two years later, he's 8, and shows no signs of any issues.

So I'm fairly disillusioned with vets at this point. But I'll be making him an appointment tomorrow!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It does sound like it could be a urinary incontinence issue. I will say that my soon to be 9 year old boy can't go during the day for more than 4 hours or he is majorly uncomfortable and pushes me to the back door to let him out when I get home. He's always had a "smaller" bladder than any other dog I have had. No accidents in the house, though, since he was probably 1-1 1/2 years old, though he was probably 4 or 5 before he stopped dribbling on his way to the back door if it had been 4 hours since he'd been out when I got home at lunch or after work.


----------

